# 12 Weeks very thin



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

I see a lot of questions on here regarding weight/size of their puppy so sorry for adding another. Our pup (male) GSD is 12 weeks today and weights about 27lbs which the vet said was about normal. However at training class last night everyone including the trainers commented on how thin he is. From a side angle he looks fine, but top down he is extremely thin looking in my eyes. Maybe it is just the puppy stage, but do you have any thoughts? We feed him 2 cups of taste of the wild puppy food twice a day. Should that be upped? I can provide pictures if that would help as well. Thanks for your time!


----------



## GerMutt (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey there fellow Minnesotan!

Please don't increase food intake beyond what is recommended by your brand. My dog was the same way when she was about that age and nearly everybody questioned whether I was feeding her or not...how insulting! But so many dogs in this country are overweight or obese, so it seems that people have started to think that's how they should look! If your guy has a healthy coat and plenty of puppy energy, then he is doing great! My female shepsky is now 2 and people still say she's so skinny...but her vets are always telling me she's perfect. She has one of the most beautiful, healthy coats I have ever seen and plenty of energy to spare (she is the fastest dog at the park!). Often times she's not even interested in her morning feeding or the treats I offer her. If your food is quality (like Taste of the Wild) then he does not need more than what you are feeding. The standard is that you should be able to feel the ribs, but not able to see individual rib bones (you will see is rib cage is out farther than his "waist"). Animals have no need to have excess fat over their rib cage - fat is to protect your organs (and store energy), but your ribs do that job for your lungs. Trust your vet - they want to see fit, healthy dogs. As he grows, he will fill out. I don't know about you, but I was an awfully scrawny kid when I hit my growing years, but ate my ma out of house and home! 

That said, everyone loves pictures! 
I attached one of Dellah from last winter, although she is still about the same size...and that is WITH her winter coat on! I couldn't find a good body shot with the face included...she never wants to cooperate with the camera!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My opinion is the general public does not know a normal dog/puppy weight when they see it...to them it looks thin, not being fed enough.

Heard it alot when my boy was a pup, hear it now and then as a adult. *shrug*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is a big puppy! I've had people comment on my dogs' being skinny when they were actually at a perfect, healthy weight. I agree that most people seem used to fat dogs, so when they see one that's appropriately lean it looks too thin to them. Pictures would definitely help.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Got it...I'll get top down and side pictures tonight for reference. Thank you for all your comments.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

That's plenty of food, ya might check for worms to insure it isn't being hijacked.
You should feel ribs, not see them like the difference in your knuckles fingers extended
versus a fist.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Although very poor.....here are a couple images of Bentley for reference.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He looks fine to me. You don't want him growing too much too fast as it'll strain his joints. Your pup is in good shape, especially for a gangly goofy pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

For reference, here's Shasta when she was 12 weeks old. Cant remember weight though. Would have to check vet records.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> He looks fine to me. You don't want him growing too much too fast as it'll strain his joints. Your pup is in good shape, especially for a gangly goofy pup.


Yeah I think I am just used to our adult GSD so he looks really thin from the top and then when the trainers and others mentioned it I got to thinking. We'll keep at the feeding schedule we're on now then and let him grow and fill out as needed while he ages.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MN GSD Fan said:


> Yeah I think I am just used to our adult GSD so he looks really thin from the top and then when the trainers and others mentioned it I got to thinking. We'll keep at the feeding schedule we're on now then and let him grow and fill out as needed while he ages.


 
I'd really take what some other people say with a grain of salt. IME, unless you're going to a trainer who works with the breed most often and have experience beyond just a petsmart/petco two week class to teach basics, I wouldn't worry. Every pup grows differently, just like kids. Also keep in mind that a lot of people associate food with how much they love their pets, including puppies. A rolly polly pup is considered cute but people forget that young joints carrying around unneccessary weight can be dangerous. He'll fill out and grow. Adjust as necessary for HIS growth.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I'd really take what some other people say with a grain of salt. IME, unless you're going to a trainer who works with the breed most often and have experience beyond just a petsmart/petco two week class to teach basics, I wouldn't worry. Every pup grows differently, just like kids. Also keep in mind that a lot of people associate food with how much they love their pets, including puppies. A rolly polly pup is considered cute but people forget that young joints carrying around unneccessary weight can be dangerous. He'll fill out and grow. Adjust as necessary for HIS growth.


Very good point. We'll stick to what our vet says as well as the GSD owners on here. I'll just keep sticking up for my skinny little buddy until he grows up


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He actually doesn't look thin at all. He could actually be even thinner. My breeder said that people are supposed to say that he looks too thin. That is when he is at the perfect weight.


----------



## GerMutt (Jan 16, 2013)

I may be wrong here (wouldn't be the first time!), but do his front legs look a bit "off" to anyone else? The angle looks quite steep to me...but I am no vet! I know growth spurts do funny things to pups, but I have a friend with a mixed breed that had that angle as a puppy and now she is a big dog with even sharper angles. Again, I am no vet, but it might be something to look into. In the mean time, his weight looks great for a growing boy...and based on his feet and ears, he will be growing a LOT!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

He looks fine to me, too. A lot like my Spirit, very thin. Spirit's the kind of dog that I can leave the food down and he'll eat when he wants to and won't eat too much. He actually "pulls up a chair" so to speak and chews his food. 

Your pup's legs look so big! I noticed them right away, big boned. He's going to clobber you with those paws in the coming months LOL 

He's adorable, beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> He looks fine to me, too. A lot like my Spirit, very thin. Spirit's the kind of dog that I can leave the food down and he'll eat when he wants to and won't eat too much. He actually "pulls up a chair" so to speak and chews his food.
> 
> Your pup's legs look so big! I noticed them right away, big boned. He's going to clobber you with those paws in the coming months LOL
> 
> He's adorable, beautiful. Enjoy


Thanks for the comments. His mother was only about 65lbs and his dad was about 90lbs so we weren't sure how big he would get. Everyone notices his legs, paws, and ears (although floppy) and seems to think he'll be a big boy. That's good though cause he has to live with a 90lbs female GSD so if he isn't big he'll get run over


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> He looks fine to me, too. A lot like my Spirit, very thin. Spirit's the kind of dog that I can leave the food down and he'll eat when he wants to and won't eat too much. He actually "pulls up a chair" so to speak and chews his food.
> 
> Your pup's legs look so big! I noticed them right away, big boned. He's going to clobber you with those paws in the coming months LOL
> 
> He's adorable, beautiful. Enjoy


BTW...took a look at your album and you have a very good looking dog. Fun to see the pictures as he got older and my second favorite breed is the Golden Retriever so its good to see one of those. Our 9 year old GSD grew up with our golden and I swear she was able to train the GSD better than we were. Both great dogs!


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks low to me too in the front pastern's. I had a puppy like that. It took some work to get him up. Walking on stone helps alot.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

MN GSD Fan said:


> BTW...took a look at your album and you have a very good looking dog. Fun to see the pictures as he got older and my second favorite breed is the Golden Retriever so its good to see one of those. Our 9 year old GSD grew up with our golden and I swear she was able to train the GSD better than we were. Both great dogs!


I need to update my album, I have many new pictures. Thanks  I'll do that this weekend. 

Daisy, my golden, is a great mentor and teacher for Spirit. It's funny (well, maybe not ) that she has a better recall with Spirit than I do. When I have trouble getting him to come indoors, I tell Daisy to bark and he comes running. I have 2 great dogs, I couldn't be happier


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

swharshbar said:


> He looks low to me too in the front pastern's. I had a puppy like that. It took some work to get him up. Walking on stone helps alot.


Interesting...this is something I didn't notice, but I am far from an expert on how the dogs should look. So this is a correctable thing possibly? Is walking on stone the only way to try and remedy?


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep. That helps and lots of exercise. I did alot of ball/frisby play to help my boy years ago. It doesn't hurt them but they sure look funny at times...when they are down.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Well...not only that, but people have acclimated themselves to the obese dog. To me, your dog looks healthy and lean.


----------

